# Car Rental in Ireland



## Jay Naegele (Apr 27, 2009)

We usually use Auto Europe
Any better thoughts for Ireland?
June 6 - 24, 2009
Dublin airport to Shannon airport

2 weeks of fun!

Thanks

Jay & Sharrie


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 28, 2009)

We're going to try Enterprise.  Have read good & bad about them on the Ireland TA forum, but their rate on an automatic minivan was great.  We use them in the US and like them. Previously in IRL we have used National- no problems- and Belgard who lowballed a rate then switched our reservation to Sixt where we paid more than quoted.


----------



## scotlass (May 1, 2009)

*Dan Dooley*

We have used Dan Dooley Car Hire with good luck.

www.dandooley.com  They have a US toll free number.


----------



## Jimster (May 1, 2009)

*Dan Dooley*

I second the vote for Dan Dooley.  You may not get as modern a car but the rates are good and as i recall all inclusive.


----------



## Carolinian (May 1, 2009)

In the past, I have always gotten the best deals with www.europebycar.com or www.autoeurope.com, but lately I have found www.economycarrentals.com the best for Europe generally.


----------

